# Are bindings just bindings?



## Greg (Mar 2, 2005)

I never see much talk or recommendations on ski bindings. Are most of the upper end bindings all the same? Are there ultra-lightweight bindings out there? Are there bindings that are better suited for certain conditions/skiing styles? I've skied Salomon bindings my whole life (currently on S900s) and have been happy with them, I guess. In all honesty, I don't think much about them.

So what would be your receommendation for an advanced level alpine ski binding? Why?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2005)

I also have the same question? I am looking at new skies and wondering if I should replace the bindings. Has newer technology come in the past four years. Somebody has to know something?


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2005)

From some of the limited research I've done, I've found that bindings really vary based on a couple of factors: the maximum DIN setting and weight. Given my light weight, my DINs are set pretty low at around 7. I certainly wouldn't need a binding that goes up to 14. Given that and my desire to find a lighter weight binding, I'm considering these two:
Rossignol Axium 100
Look P10 Titanium
Any thoughts on these two models and/or comments on whether my logic for selecting these two is flawed? Again, I don't think I would ever need a DIN higher than 10 which is the upper limit on both of these. I also heard that you should aim for a binding where your DIN falls in the middle of the range. Any thoughts there? At a DIN of 7, I'm right in the middle on both of these (DIN range of 3-10).

Thoughts?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2005)

Bindings is an interesting issue.  

Most skis are now coming equipped with a binding or are at least set up for a specific manufacturer.  This is good for performance and convienient for the consumer, but now you have less choice (which can be bad).  

e.g.  Fischer and Head design their skis for Tyrolia bindings.  Most of the high end models have the railflex system for Tyrolia, so one can't just slap on a Marker binding.  

In my experience, my system works great and it made it easier for me, but it also gives the manufacturers and stores more opportunities to make some $$$$   :roll:  since you're stuck with a certain model binding.  

As for DIN settings, I've heard a number of things.  Greg, I'm on a 7 setting as well and my DIN range goes from 3 to 11 or so on my bindings.  DIN settings of 14 are for racers or folks who don't want to prerelease, so I doubt you'll need it.  The good thing about having a higher DIN range is that I've heard the binding is a heavier duty model and may last longer.  This last point is kind of irrelevant though given that integrated ski/binding technology is now forcing one to buy new bindings with those new skis  :roll:


----------



## Ph0eniX (Mar 9, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I also have the same question? I am looking at new skies and wondering if I should replace the bindings. Has newer technology come in the past four years. Somebody has to know something?



Don't most new skis come with bindings these days anyway?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2005)

greg, are you fishing around for a pair of bindings for a new pair of boards?  hehe.  it might be wasted research if you buy a pair of skis with binding integration that come standard with certain bindings.  that said, next time i upgrade i plan on going with the look bindings with the higher DIN.  i'm a big guy and pre-release on lots of stuff unless it's at about 9, so the 10 wouldn't do me much good as that's it upper range and you don't want to max your bindings DIN setting.  if you're at a 7 DIN, probably the 10 would be fine i'd guess.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 9, 2005)

i just got the salomon ti s912 binding and ill be testing them out at sugarloaf on friday and saterday(yes i get to skip school  )(also the pocket rockets) so ill give a review about those 2 on sunday


----------

